# Great Empire Builder Trip Report



## jsreeves (May 23, 2013)

This is a trip report that I found online while researching my upcoming trip on the Empire Builder.

It's got a great narrative and amazing photos.

Just thought I'd share.

http://theeffstop.com/tag/empire-builder/


----------



## Eric308 (May 23, 2013)

Hey Mr. Reeves....that was awesome. Thanks for sharing. Great everything as you said. I'm riding the EB next week to PDX and SEA. That really got me wired for the trip! PS...I even know where Hicksville is!


----------



## TimePeace (May 23, 2013)

Wow that is a nice piece. Excellent photographs, unique.


----------



## Anne (May 23, 2013)

This was fun. Great photos and memories. I don't understand about collecting nails. Is this something train riders do?


----------



## PA Traveler (Jun 3, 2013)

That was great! It really reminded me of our trip a few years ago. We even stayed at the Klaloch Lodge on that trip, one of his first photos.


----------



## Shortline (Jun 4, 2013)

Anne said:


> This was fun. Great photos and memories. I don't understand about collecting nails. Is this something train riders do?


I suspect what they were collecting were track spikes... Pretty much if you have one, you have them all. They tend to get heavy. Back in the day some would collect Date Nails, small nails that had a 2 digit number indicating when that tie was installed. I have several going back to the late 1800's but they wouldn't have found any of those on the EB route I don't believe. They can still be found on some old branch lines, but its been years since I've found one, anywhere....oldest I have found is 1883 (83) newest is 1942 (42). Not sure when they stopped using them.


----------



## Jean (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, thanks so much for posting this, loved it all. I too have stayed in Klaloch Lodge, Canada geese were flying south, almost dipping into the waves as they flew along the beach. His EB report was a great advertisement for Amtrak and Charles.

Jean


----------

